# Wow... anyways whats everyones opinion on spice and wolf?



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 6, 2014)

General discussion on spice and wolf everyone? Please no spoilers if you want to talk in depth about it feel free to inbox me.





P.S. This is not a duplicate of the other I tried to move! Thanks for being so helpful though! Ugh...


----------

